# April 24 2004



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 24, 2004)

Condition of Blessing
&quot;Bring ye all of the tithes into the Storehouse, that there may be meat in Mine House, and prove me now herewith, saith the LORD of hosts, if I will not open you the windows of Heaven, and pour you out a blessing, that there shall not be room enough to receive it&quot; (Malachi 3:10).

Many read and plead this promise without noticing the condition upon which the blessing is promised. We cannot expect heaven to be opened or blessing poured out unless we pay our dues unto the LORD our God and to His cause. There would be no lack of funds for holy purposes if all professing Christians paid their fair share.

Many are poor because they rob God. Many churches, also, miss the visitation of the Spirit because they starve their ministries. If there is no temporal meat for God's servants, we need not wonder if their ministry has been little food in it for our souls. When missions pine for means and the work of the LORD is hindered by an empty treasury, how can we look for a large amount of soul-prosperity?

Come, come! What have I given of late? Have I been mean to my God? Have I stinted my Savior? This will never do. Let me give my LORD Jesus His tithe by helping the poor and aiding His work, and then l shall prove His power to bless me on a large scale.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 24, 2004)

why January?

Isnt that when everyone is broke from christmas?

Sorry to get off topic. For me getting back into suporting christian ministries really helps me stay on track that I set apart a certain amount of money every month to og to these ministries. That way I dont selfishly spend my money for things I dont need when I could be helping others. Pastor Way has a good series of sermons on tithing if anyone is interested.

Blade


----------

